# Additions natural wine



## SonValley (Jul 24, 2014)

Put these additions to the secondary fermentation (wine red) ... and got impressive results with wine yeast
Yellow corn and barley and oats and a little pomegranate molasses ...
What do you think of these additions?


----------



## botigol (Jul 24, 2014)

What were you planning to accomplish with these additions? Were the grains malted? Were the grains crushed or whole? What were the results that these additions achieved?


----------



## SonValley (Jul 24, 2014)

Raised the alcohol level of 10% which is 13% ... was completely crushed grains


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jul 24, 2014)

Yoiu could have raised the alcohol content with plain sugar if that's all you were after.


----------



## botigol (Jul 24, 2014)

The grain additions should not have added to the alcohol level without first having been mashed and in the case of the corn, cereal mashed. Is your wine clear? I would expect the grains to have left starch in the wine which would make it hazy. The molasses definitely has sugar, so that would help in achieving the desired alcohol level, but it would also add flavor.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 24, 2014)

*Addition?????*

SOUNDS MORE LIKE A FORM OF GRAIN MASH WINE ??????


----------



## SonValley (Jul 26, 2014)

I can not raise the rate of alcohol, but these additions ...


----------



## botigol (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry SonValley, I don't understand.


----------



## manvsvine (Aug 2, 2014)

There is nothing natural about mixing grain and grape .


----------



## SonValley (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, I want to be normal additions ...


----------



## WineQuest (Aug 12, 2014)

You are a home winemaker so the Federal Rules do not apply but what you made cannot legally be called wine. To use the term wine it has to be made with grapes and only have approved treatments and additives which yours were not. Again, I understand that you are not bound by these laws.


----------



## SonValley (Aug 12, 2014)

I understand you, my friend! But I have to use those articles because it can not get in my country additives (is prohibited)!


----------

